# D&D Group Forming in Madison, WI



## werk (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm a long time gamer that has recently moved back to Madison, WI and need to get a regular group going again.  I've been playing D&D for like 20 years and this is about the longest dry-spell I've ever had.   I usually run game in a custom Forgotten Realms setting.

We have one maybe two players, and I can DM or play.  Looking for good players to fill up the group, preferably of drinking age or older.  We want to meet every other saturday, as schedules allow, after lunch and game until whenever.  I will be moving to a super chill house on a lake that will have tons of room (and a great view) for us to game at.  

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## werk (Mar 11, 2005)

B-Bump


Come on Madison, we're not that far from lake geneva...should be gamers around.


----------



## Chiaroscuro23 (Mar 11, 2005)

There are plenty of gamers in Madison. It may be that one of our several fine game shops can help you. Also, I recommend the "find a gamer" board at RPG.net http://forum.rpg.net/forumdisplay.php?f=21

(The search function is free for general use, though not always so great.) I'm in two groups right now and so have limited time for more gaming myself, though maybe we could meet sometime. But we're talking on RPGnet about having a Madison gathering of WI gamers. If that ever gets off the ground, perhaps we'll get some ENworld folks in, too.

Also, I've had some interaction with the University Gaming groups. They're alright, though I hear bad things about some of them (there are at least half a dozen different groups) and many of them are dominated by non-student adults (don't ask me why.) You may wish to try emailing some of them. (To search UW student orgs, go here http://soo.studentorg.wisc.edu/sooform/search/pages/default.asp ) I ran a short AFMBE game for the MadWARP folks, though got few takers (People seemed interested but already involved in other games) and attended a few meetings of Madison Board Gamers. The latter group is fun, but very serious about games. They play a lot of German style family board games and some gamerish stuff, too. They much prefer depth of strategy and gameplay.

Best of luck,
C.


----------



## Airboy (Mar 13, 2005)

I sent you an e-mail to let you I'm interested. Not sure if you got it or not. 

Anyway, I have played off and on for about 20 yrs. But haven't play much at all in the last 5-6. But looking for a group to get back in the groove.

e-mail mfelly@tds.net


----------



## werk (Mar 14, 2005)

Excellent, I can't check that email at work (GE has mad proxy), but I'll get back to you asap.  work safe personal email address metz@midwestbass.com

edit-delete


----------



## werk (Mar 28, 2005)

edit-delete


----------



## werk (Apr 6, 2005)

ok, one last bump before i let this thread decay.

gaming group formed in Madison, 4 players, still room for one or two people.
we start on saturday april 16 2005.  please contact before this date if interested.

mark

{removed}


----------



## werk (Apr 29, 2005)

Officially up to 6 players for our second game tomorrow.  But if you really really want to get into our game (it is good) just contact via one of the methods listed above.

Thanks ENWorld!
Mark


----------

